# Ayuda con Sony Ericsson w610



## guille8_ (Feb 21, 2011)

Hola, necesito que me ayuden por favor. Encontre tirado un sony ericsson w610. No agarra señal y el flash y la camara no funcionan. Si necesitan que suba fotos asi me señalan las partes a arreglar  ,o cualquier sugerencia me viene bien, avisenme y las subo!. Muchas Graciassss  Espero la ayuda.

Saludos!


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 21, 2011)

Tienes que verificar que de momento no haya sufrido el flex de la camara ningun desgaste, destapalo y limpia con mucho cuidado la tarjeta electronica uilizando unicamente alcohol isopropilico y limpiandolo suavemente con un cepillo de dientes de cerdas suaves (solo puedes usar el alcohol isopropilico y en muy pequeñas cantidades, el otro alcohol no te sirve por que este tiene rastros de agua y al prender el celular puede quedar en corto, despues usas un secador de pelo para secar el alcohol). Con el telefono en el modo de espera oprime derecha * izq izq * der * para entrar al menú de servicio y te metés en pruebas de servicio, seleccionás camara, luego luz led y si ninguna de estas te funciona lo más probable es que se encuentre desconectado el flex de la camara o este roto en algun lado, lo de la señal verificá el IMEI del celular si no esta reportado, o destapa el telefono y verifica los contactos de la antena.


----------



## guille8_ (Feb 21, 2011)

Mil gracias Ferchito. Voy a probar lo que me indicaste y despues te cuento. Un abrazo y gracias de nuevo!


----------

